# Using hme 1.4.1



## koopa_troopas (May 18, 2011)

Hi again, I know I may be a little annoying with all my doubts and problems, I promise this will be my last question.

I'm trying to improve the look and feel of my app because now it just looks awful when running on an 720p screen.

I'n trying to use the latest version of the sdk (til now I've been using the 1.4 ) but I can't event get to run it on the simulator. I have a connection problem.
this is the problem:

_hme-host-sample version: 1.4.1 local_build
debug: Loaded factory class: podcastspack.PodcastsApp
debug: Class loader for podcastspack.PodcastsApp: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
debug: Context class loader: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
added factory
MDNS ADD: http://172.25.12.166:0/podcastspack/
Contacting mDNS localhost daemon at 127.0.0.1:5354
Connection to mDNS localhost daemon failed: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
mDNS localhost daemon: service not found.
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
jmdns library: register [start]: http://172.25.12.166:0/podcastspack/
jmdns library: register [done]: http://172.25.12.166:0/podcastspack/_

It is most likely something stupid, because I don't see you guys have so much troubles with it. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

First of all, forget about the simulator. It's a piece of junk. If you really want, there are modified versions of the simulator that support HD (the stock one does not), but they still don't track the behavior of a real TiVo closely enough.

Second, I don't know how many people use 1.4.1e. It's broken in a number of ways. And you don't actually need it to do HD.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I tried switching for one app, and it proved so much of a headache, that I just backed it out. I think it has great additions, but I have enough headaches and so little time that I didn't consider it worth it.


----------



## jasturla (Apr 26, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem and I am not using the simulator, else directly in the tivo box where main class is: "com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main". Any solution for this new hme sdk? Thank you!!!


----------



## DougD (Apr 26, 2011)

If hme 1.4.1 has a lot of bugs, what is the best version of hme to be developing in.


----------

